# Leuckart amination help



## Topesz123

Hi i need help with leuckart reaction. i tried this reaction with ammonium formate but i keep getting finish yield about 50%. i heard that if use formamide instad of ammonium formaye yield is better.Do you have any synthesis with formamide for big scale


----------



## William Dampier

It is necessary to describe your synthesis in more detail so that we can help. You can here, or in private messages.


----------



## Jack

Search up M. B. Tolmie Masters Thesis - Australian Federal Police, it is a pdf related to the leukart reaction.


Sciencemadness Discussion Board - Failed nitro-aldol reaction. Possible cause and fix? - Powered by XMB 1.9.11


----------



## William Dampier

p2p is good? which color? U buy it or do in yourself?


----------



## William Dampier

Jack said:


> Search up M. B. Tolmie Masters Thesis - Australian Federal Police, it is a pdf related to the leukart reaction.
> 
> 
> Sciencemadness Discussion Board - Failed nitro-aldol reaction. Possible cause and fix? - Powered by XMB 1.9.11



JackThis link has no relation to the topic


----------



## William Dampier

Topesz123 said:


> Hi i need help with leuckart reaction. i tried this reaction with ammonium formate but i keep getting finish yield about 50%. i heard that if use formamide instad of ammonium formaye yield is better.Do you have any synthesis with formamide for big scale



Topesz123With the reaction with formamide you will get about the same yields


----------



## Jack

Here is the pdf.


----------



## tibby328

50% is the max yield you will get


----------

